

Product Owner increasing software quality - agilemanic
http://www.agilemanic.com/scrum/product-owner/product-owner-increasing-software-quality/

======
Egregore
>There is something left to do? It takes five minutes? That means the story
isn’t done? Yes? Story declined!

It's true, so many many times those 5 minutes expanded into hours...

~~~
agilemanic
Exactly! But o be clear I have to add, that doesn't mean the story won't be
finished. It's just supposed to show the team the consequences and what it
means, whether something is done or not.

